# Woo Hoo (now with photo's of one of the Mums)



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

So.....

Yesterday i am doing a little house cleaning on my Man Creek tank when i notice six deformed eggs!!! My Creeks have been laying eggs for about three months now, all bad.

On closer inspection i realise they are not deformed, but in fact 6 very small almost tadpoles, and the egg sacks are almost absorbed. You can just make out very tiny heads and buds where i'm guessing the external gills will pop from. These things are tiny, i'm guessing less than 4 millimeters

Unfortunaltly the tads are in such a reclusive spot i can't get a good photo. I will however watch for the transportation phase (if they make it that far) and try to get some pics of the parents carrying the young to thier brom sites.

Update: So i lie like a cheap japanese watch.. here's a few pics



















The last two are further down the Brom axil, i'm good but i'm no magician so these will have to do!!

Best regards

Steve


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks like you'll have some nice F2 babies on the way...congrats and good luck 

Bill


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok,

So i get home fom work and there's not a single tad in sight??? Now there's no way they have been deposited as i don't think they were anywhere near ready to hatch?? and there's no sign of them in any broms anyhow..

I thought maybe they have slipped into the axil of the brom.. surely they will drown as i didn't see any gill structures yet.. And saying that i can't even see them in the bottom of the axil anyhow??

Is it possible the other female has eaten the developing tads? i have heard of egg eating but not when the tads are growing..?

Any ideas anyone??

Regards

Steve


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

lol..Steve, relax.

If they slipped into the axil they will be fine. How are they 'breathing' now, if they don't have gills? They will be fine.

Melis


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi Melis,

You know... i never even thought about that :lol: 

I can be such a dumb a$$ at times...

Mom has been by a few times though and looked, hung around for a few seconds then gone again.. how will mom and dad know when to move them if they can't see them.. or is this all second nature to the amazing pumilio?? 

Ah well, thanks for putting my mind at ease anyway..

Best regards

Steve


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was actually pulling pumilio out of the tank a week after I finally saw tads & eggs. Was it because they developed so fast? No...it was because they were laying and I never saw them.

If they are not ready this clutch, they will figure it out eventually. Or, they might have already figured it out. 

Just be patient, they will figure it out.

Melis


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi again Melis,

Your bang on with your theory, i am going to post some photo's later, i looked in and the other female was watching over a very well formed tadpole in a different brom... i was amazed... that one must have been transported at leat a few weeks ago, which means they got it right longer than that ago... sneeky buggers!!!!

I'll post pics later as i have quite a nice one..

Regards

Steve


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes they are very sneaky....the parents of your frogs had tadpoles in broms that had already popped back legs before I was on to them. I wasn't terribly bright and observant there myself 

Eggs tend to get laid, tadpoles develop and then 'disappear' until you find that they are somewhere else. Sometimes a single brom will hold tads in the central pool and multiple axils. I gave up trying to track them and just kept all the broms well flushed and ultimately ended up finding froglets running around the viv.

Bill


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Well.. The tad isn't as clear as i thought it would be but you can still make it out. 

In the first photo it's the black ball in the left depths of the brom axil, then it turns over and shows us its belly in the second, (a slightly greyer ball!!)



















Enjoy, 

Steve


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Ya, they are sneaky little buggers. 

I would just sit back and enjoy your frogs. They will provide you a ton of little surprises!


----------

